# Rex mix - Prescott, AZ (but delivery possible)



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2012)

This little guy was about to be dumped outside, so a friend of a friend (both bunny lovers) asked me if I could house him while we tried to find him a new home. So, instead of him becoming coyote food he's another foster!

We think "Finn" is about 8 months old. He isn't neutered yet, but I am calling the vet tomorrow to schedule the appointment. This vet asks us to give them a 2 week notice on bunny alterations because they do it at a discounted price because they are rescue bunnies.

I'm thinking Finn is a Rex mix, but who knows! He is a VERY sweet little bunny....loves head pats and doesn't mind being picked up & held. I don't know too much more about his personality since he has only been with me for about a week....but not complaints so far!


Anyone interested can post in this thread or private message me.


*Delivery will be available within 4 hours max. one way from Prescott, AZ. I'm traveling to Bullhead City, AZ/Laughlin, NV on Jan. 22nd...and we will also be going into Vegas, so if you are interested then delivery is available then.*






















*More pictures can be seen here....*
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6681587253_819e8b2b01_z.jpg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like Finn has a home in Vegas and we are aiming to deliver him there next Sunday .


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks just like and HO scale version of Serena. He'll like it here. Just a thought, he'll be our youngest one now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2012)

YEAH! Larry your taking theis Beauty.

What a lucky Bunny.

Susan


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to All.

Larry, let us know how "Finn" settles in. Are you going to keep the name? Or change it?

Really nice looking Boy. Wishing you luck. He's going into some good hands. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 19, 2012)

If they come with a name, it stays. Thanks to all.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 26, 2012)

This can be marked "RESOLVED"....Finn went to join Nancy, Larry, and their son in Vegas yesterday :biggrin:.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

And he's a little binky machine and definitely loves orchard grass.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 27, 2012)

So thrilled for all of you! And so glad this sweet bun is giving you loads of binkies. 

What a Handsome Bun! 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 8, 2012)

He's such a sweet little guy--still can't understand why anyone wouldn't want him. My gain.


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family! He is adorable :inlove:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 9, 2012)

aww, I love a happy ending!


----------

